# First Year Residential HVAC/Electrical Apprentice; What started your apprenticeship?



## samuelfirebaugh19982 (Sep 22, 2018)

I work for a local Southeastern Idaho Plumbing, HVAC, and Electrical Service company. I worked for another New Construction HVAC company for about a year fresh out of highschool. I quit to go to college, and went broke. I stumbled into a Journeyman Electrician that told me he'd pay for my schooling, because he wants to retire from the field. So, here I am 6 month's later, kicking ass on midterms at ISU/CEWT and loving my job! 

What started your apprenticeship?









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
After a few posts your introduction will be gone and all that will remain is your profile.
Please take a few minutes and fill it out.
Thanks


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Plumbing, HVAC and electrical... boy are you going to get a rigorous education! I also have "the trifecta" of licensing myself. Pay close attention, learn every bit you can. Doing all three can really break up the monotony of one thing every day. Looks like you're having fun so far!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome
Let me say this "DO NOT BLOW THIS CHANCE" You have hit the lottery and have just been offer a chance of a lifetime.


The trades need people like you.
Cowboy


----------



## ericpl92 (Jan 4, 2016)

I just started as an apprentice for an electrical/hvac company that does commericial/industrial work. Our big project ATM is installing this control system that controls the lighting+hvac which is pretty cool.


----------

